# Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths - Calling Erekose 13



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok, this game will be a 10th level campaign set in the Forgotten Realms.  The PCs will start in Mezro, the metropolis capital of Chult.  I would like all the PCs to know each other, but they don't necessarily have to be bosom buddies, or even have seen each other in several years.  I would like them to have a reason to trust each other, though it may be a reluctant or forced trust (saved someone's life, did them a favor, etc).  Also have some reason that you're in Mezro, be it your home city, visiting a friend, being an ambassador, or something else.

Appearance, personality, and character background will be a must in your character sheets.

Since this is a high level game, ECL races will be allowed.  As going underwater for a portion of it is a strong possibility, aquatic races will be allowed.  I have made the following single change to ECL races - for each of your ECL levels, you get d8 hit points.  No skills, no feats, only d8 hit points.  If you were a genasi fighter, let's say, you'd be a Ftr 9, but you'd have 1d8+9d10 (+Con of course) hit points.  

Hit points will be max at first level, 75% of max for all remaining levels.

Other character generation information:

*32 point buy*

*3.0 D&D*

*10th level*

*Money* - You get 24,500gp to spend on your own, with no more than 18,275 on one item, etc, etc, don't go too crazy, don't make the DM cry.  The rest of your gold (the other 24,500) I'll be rolling up for you, but you get to submit a "wish list" for your character as to what kinds of things (or what specific things) you want.

*Items* - Can be picked out of the PHB, DMG, FRCS, Races of Faerun, Unapproachable East, Magic of Faerun, Silver Marches web enhancement, any of the splatbooks, Dragon magazine #277-#312, and Material Magica (from Dark Nebulae games) *pending DM approval*.

*Races* - Can be anything out of the PHB, FRCS, or Races of Faerun, with the exception of drow, dueguar, and svirfneblin.  Saurials are cool too (from Dragon #292).  

*Feats* - May be picked out of the PHB, FRCS, Races of Faerun, Unapproachable East, Magic of Faerun, of the splatbooks, or Dragon magazine #277-#312 *pending DM approval*.  Spellcasting Prodigy is banned.  

*Prestige Classes* - (if desired) can be picked from DMG, FRCS, Races of Faerun, Unapproachable East, Magic of Faerun, any of the splatbooks, Dragon magazine #277-#312, Faiths and Pantheons, and any of my homebrewed ones (link is in my sig, "My collected PrCs"), *pending DM approval*.

*In addition:*  In addition, each character may pick a free, additional feat from his region.  Make sure your region and patron god are clearly visible on your character sheet.  I'd also like at least a line or two in your character background somewhere as to why you chose your patron god.


Our Cast of Characters:  

*Erekose13* - *Prince Undinar Deptholas*, Male Water Genasi Fighter 6/Living Spell 3
*Wynter Wolf* - *Erik Von Horne*, Male Human Fighter 5/ BondBlade 5
*GoldenEagle* - *Raniul*, Male Aasimir Druid 9
*Hanley*, Female Wood-Elf Fighter 1/Rogue 5 (cohort to Raniul)
*mpickett81* -
*Snipehunt* - 
*rangerjohn* - 
*maddmic* - 

*Inactive Players*
*dave_o* - *Winter*, Male Human Rogue 2/Sorcerer 8 *Inactive player, currently an NPC*
*WhatKu* - *Halark Greywave*, Male Half Sea Elf Wizard 7/ Arcane Devotee of Kelmvor 3 *Inactive player*
*Ankh-Morpork Guard* - *Morrin Estilan*, Male Aasimar Cleric 9 of Kelemvor *Inactive player*
*Velenne* - *Whisper*, Male Finhead Saurial Fighter 4/  Rogue 4  *Inactive player*


*Alternate*
flyingricepaddy

Rogue's Gallery
In Character


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 29, 2003)

Argh...can't decide between a Cleric/Paladin of Illmater or Kelemvor. I can figure could backgrounds and reasons for both of them being in Chult...but I just can't decide between them for some reason!


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

Ooooh. I never knew you made the bondblade. I might have to play one. Choices choices.
Question- for the bondblade, what table in the 3.5 DMG do they get to chose from for Its a Kind of Magic 3?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

Ankh - Just roll the dice!   

WhatKu - Yup, I spent a lot of time and tweaking on the Bondblade, about two years.  Where did you see it first?

As for 3.5... well, since we're playing 3.0 it's not really an issue.  But at some point in the future I will have to make a Bondblade 3.5.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 29, 2003)

Hmm....

I'd like to play in this, but since I'm in your other game, if there are several others who want in, I'll step aside.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 29, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ankh - Just roll the dice!




Bah! I can't believe that idea slipped my mind...well...*rolls* There. I'll be playing a Cleric/Paladin of Kelemvor. I'll work out stats tommorrow...


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

Saw it on the Wizards boards. Im still confused on Its a Kind of Magic III though. Is it an ability for inteligent items, or an ability for melle weapons?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

You get one of the intelligent item special abilities, like the ability to detect an opposing alignment at will, free use of a feat, can _locate object_ in a 120ft. radius... you know, things like that.  The Primary Abilities table is less insane than the Extraordinary Powers table, which is why I use it.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

Just probing for other options, but is the shadow-walker template allowed? The Shadowlord is a pretty cool PRC.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

WhatKu, which book is that in?  I'll take a look.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

Unaproachable East. Would use it in conjunction with the Shadowlord PRC


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 29, 2003)

You alright with the Divine Feats and the Extra Turning chain of feats? I've only got Faiths and Pantheons(which has some), but I'm pretty sure they're also in DotF, though I could be horrible wrong since I've not got it...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

WhatKu, shadow-walker template is fine, as is the Shadowlord PrC.  Just write it into your background.  You will get that d8 hit points for your +1 ECL.

Ankh - I'm cool with those feats.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

IIRC, Dave_O said he emailed you the stats for his PC. What class is he playing? Just wondering for compatibilty reasons.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm interested, but I don't have a lot of time right this moment, so if three other people step up before I get a preliminary character fleshed out, that's fine with me. (I'll post as soon as I have something.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

dave_o sent me a rogue-sorcerer, more of the later than the former.  

Seonaid, I'll put you down as a possible.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2003)

I would be interested in playing too. I am really enjoying the start of your other campaign (Stone Bones). As I am already in one of your games, if you prefer people who are not then I will step aside.  

As long as your prcs are fair game I would like to tentatively play a water-genasi fighter/living spell.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

Erekose - flattery will get you everywhere, and using one of my PrCs goes a long way.  

'Course, no one _has_ to use one of mine...


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2003)

excellent!  I will try to work on the character tonight, dont have my books with me at work


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

WhatKu - What kind of cohort were you thinking about for your character?  And what additional Leadership Modifiers, other than your familiar, do I need to take into account?  Can I safely say you move around a lot?


----------



## Velenne (Sep 29, 2003)

Sign me up!  I can probably get you a concept by tomorrow morning and a character by Tue afternoon.  Right now, I'm looking at that Dragon Warrior PrC or possibly Dragon Disciple.  It'll be something draconic anyway.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

Cool.  You may use dragons from the Monsters of Faerun too if you like.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 29, 2003)

....I just got an idea for a Nar Demonbinder. Would that be allowed?

[Edit: From _Unapproachable East_]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll allow the demonbinder... provided you have a good story behind him/her.  

And with that, I'm going to close recruiting. Seonaid, if someone ends up having to drop out, you'll be the first alternate.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

Sign me up as an alternate plz.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

Posted part of my char. Wizard/Arcane Devotee


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2003)

and i have posted the stats of my character - Prince Undinar Deptholas (water genasi fighter 6/living spell3).

As far as items that he would have picked up during his travels - improvements to his speed, a more powerful weapon (or enchantments for the one he has), potions (in potion blatters), anything connected to Marids or the water (especially dolphins), items given to him from the aquatic elves or his grand father (a marid).


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

Okie dokie. Thanks. (I knew I shoulda just thrown together a character right away! )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 29, 2003)

Still working on a name...should have partial stats up later tonight. My character's turning out to be an Aasimar Cleric of Kelemvor from the Western Heartlands...Only 9th level, and I think I'll wait until we(hopefully) reach 11th level to take a level of Paladin...


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

Your worshiping Kelmvor too? Creepy. My arcane Devotee worships him. Yay for 9th level cohorts, since I get one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2003)

WhatKu, please write down all of your Leadership score modifiers (be honest ), and also what kind of cohort you're looking for.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

Im only going to use my level [+10], and my Cha Modifer [+3]. Since he goes wherever the Church tells him, he dosnt get a home. He isnt that famous, but hes not infamous either. Is it ok if I just leave my followers to guard the Church in the city? Level one and two guys will get eaten alive in chult. Literaly. I was thinking a fighter, mabey a paladin. I dont really care. Whatever you want. Will refrain from writing history till my trusty sidekick gets a outline.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 29, 2003)

Ray,

You okay with me taking Spellcasting Prodigy? Just want to make sure since not everyone likes it. 
Was going to ask something else...argh...mind has blanked!


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

A few more things
For Items, he could use some defensive ones. He has decent saves, put his AC is all of 11. Also, will we have time for item creation later? I really want to get create staff at 12th, but if Its a waste, I wont take it. 
Also, since Kelmvor is Law Inclined, and has made a deal with the Devils, would it be considrered out of Aligment if I summoned one with Summon Monster V? IIRC, the only Lawfull thing I can summon right now is a Hound Archon. 
Lastly, If a spells area is its range [Ie Scorcher, Lightning Bolt], and I enlarge it, does that increase the area with it, or just increase the distance I can start it at?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 29, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> A few more things
> For Items, he could use some defensive ones. He has decent saves, put his AC is all of 11. Also, will we have time for item creation later? I really want to get create staff at 12th, but if Its a waste, I wont take it.
> Also, since Kelmvor is Law Inclined, and has made a deal with the Devils, would it be considrered out of Aligment if I summoned one with Summon Monster V? IIRC, the only Lawfull thing I can summon right now is a Hound Archon.
> Lastly, If a spells area is its range [Ie Scorcher, Lightning Bolt], and I enlarge it, does that increase the area with it, or just increase the distance I can start it at?



 Just a warning...if you go summoning Devils with my character around, he won't be a happy camper at all. Future Paladin doesn't mix well with Devils...


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

Just that somtimes, 1d3 Imps is better then a Hound Archon. Kelmvor made a deal with the Devils, so really, Im calling upon my gods sorta-aquaintances. Would Mr.LG care if I summoned them for meat sheilds/distractions?


----------



## Velenne (Sep 30, 2003)

Quick question:  You giving half-dragons +3 or +4 ECL?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 30, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Just that somtimes, 1d3 Imps is better then a Hound Archon. Kelmvor made a deal with the Devils, so really, Im calling upon my gods sorta-aquaintances. Would Mr.LG care if I summoned them for meat sheilds/distractions?



 The more I think about it, the more I start to think I may just have my character go straight Cleric...it will all depend on how things all move...though either way, he still won't really like being helped by Devils.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2003)

Velenne, I was reading Isida's Dragon Warrior PrC and he mentioned lower in the thread that his group decided that the Half-Dragon was +4ecl.  While he may decide to do it differently here, I might start with that and add another level of something if he says differently.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 30, 2003)

Character Posted

Went with a Finhead instead of a half-dragon.  I'm exceedingly pleased with the build itself, but now comes the hard part: story.  

So far, I know he's going to have a history with elves (where he got the armor), has been on the wrong side of the law since leaving the Lost Valley, and is quite fearsome with that crossbow.  An elven gang springs to mind.  

Not sure how to tie that to the other characters, though.  Ideas anyone?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 30, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Not sure how to tie that to the other characters, though.  Ideas anyone?




Hmm...I know that my character and WhatKu's should probably be easy to work out backgrounds that tie together...being from the same deity. I'm building my guy out to be an Undead Hunter who truly hates undead above all else...I'm still trying to work out exactly WHY the poor guy's in Chult...but I'm getting there. Maybe as well all get more background info we can figure a way to tie the character together some way...


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2003)

still workin on my story.  so far what i have figured out is that he is from the sea of fallen stars around the vilhon reach or dragon coast area. he grew up with an aquatic elf community who had problems with sahuagin and sharks.  eventually he left the community to find out more about his heritage.  he managed to find a portal to his grandfathers citadel in the plane of water.  there he found out that he was a prince (like 20th in a long long line).  he was given a quest by his grandfather (a marid) to bring him a vial of water from a sacred pool deep in the chultan jungle.  so he is on a quest to be accepted into his grandfathers court.  i havent worked out how long he has been in the area, it is possible that it has been quite a while.  in which case i could easily work on a joint background for the later part of his backstory as he would seek companions heading to chult or already there.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 30, 2003)

First part of my character sheet is posted; I'll work on it some more either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 30, 2003)

WhatKu - I'm ok with the demon-summoning... provided you and your LG cleric companion can come to an understanding.  It may be an uneasy understanding, it may be a barely tolerated understanding, but it must be an understanding.

Erekose - I'm going with a +4 for the half-dragon ecl.  (And by the way, despite the screen name, I'm a woman.)

Velenne - looks good at first glance.    I'm glad to see a saurial, they're cool.  Though I wonder what he rides...

WizWrm - The story looks quite interesting.  I can't wait to see how the character turns out.

For simplicity's sake, would everyone put their "wish list" at the very end of their character sheet for now?  Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2003)

my appologies, i guess the screen name threw me off.  i dont think i had picked up on it at all either here in your other games or on monte's boards, sorry bout that.  i should have my character's background and personality/description up tomorrow.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeah, I think a meatsheild would be best for my cohort. We have good magical fire power, good sneakyness, but the Living Spell is our only tank. Oh, and stay away from a Paladin. Halark wouldnt mesh well with one. He does what he has to do to keep the church and such going.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok guys, I've looked over the character sheets thus far, and though I know everyone's far from being done, I do have a single beef.

Spellcasting Prodigy.  Now, I'm not opposed to the idea of the feat, but the fact that both our spellcasters (thus far) have taken it.  How can it be a feat for prodigies if everyone has it?  It's starting to become one of those feats that makes me twitch slightly when I see it.  I totally understood why both Ankh and WhatKu took it, it's an excellent feat, but it has become too common.

Guys, I'd like to ban Spellcasting Prodigy.  You two are free to select another feat, and I apologize for not bringing this up earlier (I was hoping I wouldn't have to).

*dave_o* - Where are you dude?

Also, everyone make sure to remember their free regional feat.  And for your stats, just put your stats down and after them, in brackets, indicate how you go there.  Like Dex: 26 [18 (16 points), +2 racial, +2 level increase, +4 Gloves of Dexterity].  

I like how people have been putting down the costs of their gear, as well as the total cost.  That helps.

Remember - everyone needs to put, at the end of their character sheet, their wish list for items.  I don't want to have to wade through the OOC list if I don't have to.  

WhatKu - I got a fighter coming on line for you.  He/she (not sure yet) will be along before the end of the week.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay Undinar is finished.  I hope that my background covers the requirements for the living spell, having been in the presence of a half-elemental for many years and then visiting the palace of a marid.  Let me know if I should include more on that front.  Also I have left the last few years of his travels un-written, ie his time on land.  I can try to work in a bit more party interaction in there.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 1, 2003)

Bleh...

Taesshan is mostly done. I've probably overlooked something obvious.

So how shall we know each other? If you don't want to read his massive background, the gist of it is that he was a Nar barbarian before encountering a magical accident and being dropped in the middle of a major city, where he decided he'd rather be an apprentice to a than return to his tribe, then spent a bit of time on his own before enrolling in a college of magic. I haven't written down his reason for being in Mezro yet, since that might depend on how he knows the other characters or vice-versa.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2003)

WizWrm any idea which big city he landed in.  My character is making a bee-line from the Vilhon Reach area to Chult.  He will need to find information and any large city on the way would be good.  There are a few in Vilhon Reach, some along the Lake of Steam (dont have a map on me but I think that is what it is called), and definitely a couple in Calimshan.  Would you happen to have been in any along there?


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 1, 2003)

I didn't name a city in particular, but that might work. After consulting the map that came with the FRCS I thought I'd never use, it looks to me like the best route would be southwest to Calimshan and then take a boat (or swim a long long way) to Mezro, rather than go the very long overland route down around the sea. Calimshan and Saradush look the most promising; Saradush is that massive city in the Baldur's Gate 2 expansion if you've ever played that, and Calimshan is....Calimshan.

Undinar might have dealt with Taesshan while restocking supplies or looking through an arcane library; helping his mentor with that would have been part of Taesshan's duties.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2003)

that could work.  Undinar was not given the exact name of the jungle or the location of the sacred spring so he knows that he will have to do some research on that topic.  he would probably just stop at a city on his way to the ocean. I havent played BG2, but Saradush works.  Any particular motive for your character to travel to the jungle?  might help if we became good friends and had adventures in the area around the city.  then you could accompany me on my mission if you need a reason to head in that direction.  or perhaps something in the research you helped me do about the spring would give you reason to travel.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 1, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> or perhaps something in the research you helped me do about the spring would give you reason to travel.




Sure, how about if I'd determined that some water from the spring would help empower my binding sign and keep outsiders I want to trap from using spell resistance (which is a later ability of demonbinder class), because [insert pseudo-scientific/magical explanation involving connection to planes and the magical properties of elemental water]. Therefore it would be in my best interests to help you on your travels so I could get water from the spring myself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2003)

Alright, so:

Travelling through the massive city, Saradush, Undinar was struck by how land-dwellers always built their structures towards the heavens, as if there was something to envy up there.  As this was the first of such cities that Undinar had seen, he decided that it might be possible to find someone to help direct him towards the spring.  Having asked around, always noticing the strange looks he got, he found his way to the arcane library of (enter name here WizWrm). There he met an interesting individual who agreed to help him with his request for information.  Taesshan, the librarian who agreed to help, managed to find a tome that spoke of the Spring deep with in a place called the Jungle of Chult.  He spoke of some mystical properties which Undinar didnt really understand.  Thanking Taesshan for the information, Undinar made ready to continue on his journey.  He was somewhat suprised when the dark-skinned human asked to join him, saying that he wanted to further research the mystical properties that the tome had spoken of.  A week later the two of them left the city of Saradush becoming fast friends in their travels.

That leaves lots of room for others to join us at some point before we make it to the jungle.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 1, 2003)

Sounds good.

The library could be either Awareh's (Taesshan's mentor) or the library in the college of magic Taesshan attended, which he might have been working at briefly in order to pay dues or what-not.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, my connection to the Cleric of Kelmvor is kinda easy. Wiz, I could know you from a mutal freind, or we could have gone to the same wizard master/college or somesuch.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 1, 2003)

Ray:
No problem at all dropping SCP. Hell, I don't allow it in MY games. 

As for backgrounds...well, I've worked out that my Cleric is from a smaller village a little to the East of Baldur's Gate, though he travelled along the Western Heartlands and up to the North a lot...its possible he ran into the rest of the adventurers simply travelling out in the Western Heartlands...


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 1, 2003)

S'ok Ray. Its not the most balanced feat. Just that everyone loves an extra spellcasting slot or two a level. 
The one thing I dont get about the realms is, why is runecasting divine only? Makes me sad . Any feat suggestions? Im not to big on meta-magic, but I may end up taking one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2003)

WhatKu - how about Water Adaptation from RoF?  Or something as simple as Improved Familiar?  (Are you going to have a familiar?)  Or how about Spell Girding or Energy Substitution from Magic of Faerun?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 1, 2003)

Energy Substitution definatly rocks...I went with Divine Vengence. Oh...and I got bored and drew a sketch of my character...I'll scan it and attach it to his stats later.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm here!


----------



## Velenne (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm thinking Whisper (my Saurial) grew disenfranchised with the Lost Vale and the culture there.  He wanted something more exciting and the lure of the outside world led him to the surrounding Dalelands.  A group of elven bandits had a fence in Darrowdale that eyed Whisper practicing with his crossbow one day.  He connected the Saurial to their leader and he fell in with their ways.

It was there that he began to earn a name for himself in their ranks.  Still, it wasn't the adventure he sought, and their ways did always sit well with his concience.  One day, they bit off a bit more than they could chew attacking a <mage/cleric>-carrying caravan.  Whisper made off with <important object connected to another PC here> before the carnage began.  When he found out they were hunting for it, he located them and made his presence known.  

It was then that he pleaded with them to give him another chance.  They could have their treasure back if he could join them.  He would even lead them to the bandit's hideout for he had the feeling that they would hunt him down if he left with their secrets.  Besides, he decided, they deserved as much.  

Whisper follows the new group loyally during their travels.  He has a tendency to stoop to what others may consider "questionable" means when hearing that a friend is in need of something.  He finds a true friend in <other PC from caravan> and has come to look up to the <man/woman> as a sort of big brother-figure.  


Anyone feel like their character might fit that plan?


----------



## dave_o (Oct 2, 2003)

My character's sort of a wildcard, as far as background goes -- his stats?

	Winter - Male Human Rogue 2/Sorcerer 8; CR 10; Medium-size humanoid; HD 2d6+8d4+0; HP 30; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Imp Init); Spd 30ft; AC 15 (touch 15, flat-footed 12); Atk +6 Melee (1d6 15-20/x2 10ft +1 frost keen throwing rapier) or +8 Ranged; SA Sneak Attack +1d6, Evasion, Summon Familiar; SQ Bonus feat at 1st level, +4 Skill points at 1st level, +1 Skill point at all levels after; AL CN; SV Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +6; Str 10 Dex 16 Con 10 Int 14 Wis 10 Cha 18.

	Skills: Bluff +9, Diplomacy +9, Disguise +9, Forgery +7, Gather Information +9, Hide +8, Move Silently +8, Read Lips +7, Sense Motive +5, Perform +9 (Lute, Pipes, Violin, Vocal, Harp), Open Lock +8, Concentration +13, Spellcraft +15, Scry +15, 

Profession (Diplomat) +11, Craft (Tailor) +8.

	Feats: Improved Initative, Spellcasting Prodigy, Eschew Materials, Silent Spell, Expertise.

	Languages: Common, Chultan, Chondathan.

	Spells Per Day: 0/0/0/0/0/0/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/2/2/2/2/2/2/2/3/3/3/3/3/4/4/4/4/4; known 0th- Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light, Dancing Lights, Detect Poison, Prestidigiation, Mending; 1st- Change Self, Mage Armor, Message, Magic Missile, True Strike; 2nd- Detect Thoughts, Invisibilty, Alter Self; 3rd- Haste, Fireball; 4th- Scrying. 

	Posessions: Needle (+1 frost keen throwing rapier), Ring of Mind Shielding, Ring of Protection +2, 180gp.

	XP: 45,000.

As for my wishlist, Winter would be interested in various Charisma boosting items, as well as items that help in _Charming_, etc. Getting a _Returning_ enchantment on the rapier would be nice, too. 

_Edit - Added two levels._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 2, 2003)

> Spells Per Day: 0/0/0/0/0/0/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/2/2/2/2/2/2/2/3/3/3/3




Maybe I'm just used to seeing spells per day differently...but..

...huhwha?


----------



## dave_o (Oct 2, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just used to seeing spells per day differently...but..
> 
> ...huhwha?




I do it (for me), like, since there are six 0th level spells today, I write six zeros. It's so I can mark 'em off as I use them.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 2, 2003)

Halark might fit in with that. Im taking Energey Sub [Acid].


----------



## dave_o (Oct 2, 2003)

Ray Silver, I'll be sending you a detailed description of Winter's _actual_ lineage. And could I possibly trade in the Summon Familiar ability for a feat, or some such?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 2, 2003)

Dave, is it just me, or is Winter a level 8 human?


----------



## dave_o (Oct 2, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Dave, is it just me, or is Winter a level 8 human?




Did we bump it up to ten? It was eight when Ray Silver first e-mailed me.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 2, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 2, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> And could I possibly trade in the Summon Familiar ability for a feat, or some such?




I'd sort of like to do this as well....I have two familiar abilities, one equivalent to the Improved Familiar feat, but don't particularly plan on summoning a familiar.

Velenne, are the saurials the noble speak-only-through-pheromones and like-shiny-objects lizardmen? I'm having a hard time picturing your character.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 2, 2003)

You got it!  There's a pterodactyl (flyer) variety, stegosaurus (bladeback), triceratops (hornhead), and my guy (finhead, not sure what the corresponding dinosaur would be).  I'll try a pic...

Let's see how well this works...


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2003)

I was inspired by this picture in the Races of Faerun for my character.  Some of his description is different like his hair and his eyes.  But something like that was what I was picturing. Velenne I like the picture you have there.

let me get this straight tho we have
Morrin Estilan, aasimar cleric of Kelemvor
Halark Greywave, half-aquatic elf wizard/devotee of Kelemvor
Taesshan, human wizard/nar demonbinder
Winter, human rogue/sorceror
Whisper, finhead saurial rogue/fighter
Undinar Deptholas, water genasi fighter/living spell

Wow we sure are heaped in magic!  This is going to be an interesting party.  That makes Whisper and my character the only melee characters and he is more of an archer.  We will have to develop some encounter tactics for this group.  I know I wont be charging in right away to have the myriad incendiaries fallin around my ears.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2003)

deleted double post


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2003)

dave_o, double-check the first post and all.  I'm giving everyone a free regional feat.  Also, check on page 2, I've decided to ban Spellcasting Prodigy, so you're free to pick a different feat.  Also I think I'd prefer charcter sheet format a little more like WizWrm or Velenne, rather than in stat block format, if you wouldn't mind.

Remember to put your home region and patron deity somewhere that's easy to find.  Also, everyone remember to put one line in your background somewhere as to why you've chosen your patron deity.  

As for those that want to exchange your familiar abilities for something else, would you want anything other than a feat?  Would you like the DM to make up some special ability to replace your familiar?  This also applies to anyone that wants to swap in certain class features for something else that fits your character more.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 2, 2003)

I was actually already thinking of Reactive Counterspell, since that's what I'm aimed at for my 12th level feat right now, but I'd certainly be open to suggestions. I'd be 'giving up' two class abilities, one being basically a free feat (fiendish familiar=Improved Familiar) and the other being the basic Summon Familiar - I'll let you decide whether they're separate abilities for purposes of trading in, though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2003)

Looks like we are all from vary different parts of the continent.  So how do we all know each other?  WizWrm's character and mine met up on my character's quest.  Any one else want to join us somewhere along there?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2003)

WizWrm - How about you swap your regular summon familiar ability for a feat, and your fiendish familiar ability for the following:

_Sense Demonic Taint_ - You have the ability to sense the presence of demons and demonic magic.  You can sense when outsiders are within 60ft, or can sense the lingering presence of magic used by outsiders within the same range (can be used no more than 1 day/level ago).  You may do this 3/day.  

How's that?


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 2, 2003)

You mean WizWrm. 

I like the idea, but it seems that either I'd be expecting to be fighting outsiders or be caught totally by surprise, as they aren't particularly common. The ability would only confirm that I'd gotten within bow range of what I was looking for. If I wasn't specifically hunting one, it probably wouldn't occur to me to check for auras, as a paladin with _detect evil_ might think to check each new area they enter, just on general principle, especially with unlimited usage.

How about:

_Sense Demonic Taint_ - Long exposure to the peculiar magic of outsiders has left you sensitive to their unearthly presence. You can always sense the existence of outsiders within 60', but will know no details; only the number of auras in very general terms. Three times per day, as a full-round action, you may attempt a Spellcraft check (Will save? Charisma check?) with a DC equal to 10 + HD of each outsider to determine the strength, direction, and specific number of auras. In addition, you may do this to sense lingering auras, as defined in _detect magic_, with the caster level equal to the hit dice of the outsider for the purpose of determining aura strength. This ability will not detect outsiders native to your plane.

Example: _Kaelthrong the Nar Demonbinder is walking through the Underdark, when suddenly he sniffs something foul on the subterranean wind. He focuses his mind and reaches out, rolling a 23 for his Spellcraft check. This is enough to tell him that a moderate aura is northeast of his position; indeed, it is a glabrezu, a 10-HD demon. However, it is not enough to tell him that it is accompanied by a marilith, which is a 14-HD creature, requiring a DC of 24 to sense._

It's no worse than the Sensitive feat from AU, at least, and definitely less than a paladin's _detect evil_ radar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2003)

WizWrm, I'd go with that, but how about a Knowledge (planes) check or Knowledge (arcana) rather than Spellcraft?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 2, 2003)

My Cleric will be more melee focussed, though we definatly are spellcaster heavy. Not that that's a horrible thing in the Realms...as for backgrounds, I think that my Cleric could have met up with WhatKu's character somewhere based on thier mutal worship of Kelemvor...that's pretty easy. As for others...anyone travel through the Western Heartlands before going down to Chult?


----------



## Velenne (Oct 2, 2003)

Basically still waiting on a connection for Whisper's background before picking a patron diety.  

Also, I don't have the FRCS so I'm not sure what regional feats they offer for the Dalelands/Lost Vale.  Can someone fill me in?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 2, 2003)

Blooded, Forester, Luck of Heros, Milita, Strong Soul

Blooded -+2 to ini and +2 to spot
Forester- +2 heal / +2 Wilderness lore
Luck of Heros - +1 luck bonus on all saving throws
Milita- Fre MWP: Longbow and Long spear
Strong Soul- +1 to fort and will saves, an additonal +1 to all saves vs energey drain and death effects


----------



## Velenne (Oct 2, 2003)

Ah, 



> You know what it means to fight for your life, and the value of quick wits and quicker reactions when blades are bared and deadly spells chanted.  Enemies find it difficult to catch you off guard.




Perfect.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 2, 2003)

Vel, for that whole you stealing artifacts from someone, who do you want to do that with? Im willing to do it with Halark, unless Ankh or someone else wants to.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> WizWrm, I'd go with that, but how about a Knowledge (planes) check or Knowledge (arcana) rather than Spellcraft?




Sure. And the dice say.....Knowledge (planes).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2003)

So if I were to get you guys' stuff up on Saturday, do you think we could be ready to game on Sunday?  Or does everyone need more time?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2003)

im game.  your sunday is my monday and weekdays are best for me, i can post several times a day mon-fri.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 3, 2003)

I dropped Summon Familiar for Twin Spell. 

I can play ASAP!

GOGOGOGO.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2003)

So dave_o... I'm getting the impression you'd like to start sooner rather than later?


----------



## dave_o (Oct 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> So dave_o... I'm getting the impression you'd like to start sooner rather than later?




Take a look at my character stuff -- is it all cool?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 3, 2003)

Once I get my cohort, I can write my backround in rougly an hour. I have something planned out. Do we get our "SUPRISE!!!!!" equipment once we start the game or what?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2003)

Surprise equipment as well as cohort will be up by Saturday.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll get my background up tonight...well, minus meeting the other PCs, but I'll get up as much as I can.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm ready whenever everyone else is ready, which looks like we just need backstories up to connect the characters together.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 4, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> I'm ready whenever everyone else is ready, which looks like we just need backstories up to connect the characters together.




Maybe Ray Silver should do that? He has access to all the backgrounds, and it _is_ his story -- at least from the beginning.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Maybe Ray Silver should do that? He has access to all the backgrounds, and it _is_ his story -- at least from the beginning.



  Well, I don't mind if you guys have some connection prior to the story, as a matter of fact, I encourage it!  You should all have some reason to be in Mezro, as well as at least knowing and trusting (to a certain extent, in any fashion you desire) the other party members.  

I'll take it from there and warp it into my own little devious plot... heh heh heh...  Though if anyone is stumped on why their character is in Mezro or can't come up with a connection to a certain character, I can throw out some suggestions.

And dave_o, I'm a woman.  Don't let the name fool you.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 4, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Vel, for that whole you stealing artifacts from someone, who do you want to do that with? Im willing to do it with Halark, unless Ankh or someone else wants to.




Doesn't look like anyone else is stepping up so you're it!  

Most likely then Halark will be the most proficient at reading Whisper's nonverbal communications (scents, body language, the occasional charades).  The saurial tends to adapt to the general attitudes of the people around him so he's probably taken on some of the Sea Elf's qualities.  

Should Halark had ever mentioned needing this or that ("It's too bad I don't have ruby dust for this spell I'm working on..."), he'll be quite surprised to find Whisper offering it to him a few days later.  Knowing the finhead's past, it may have been wise not to ask where he got it and keep one's desires to oneself in the future.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Well, I don't mind if you guys have some connection prior to the story, as a matter of fact, I encourage it!  You should all have some reason to be in Mezro, as well as at least knowing and trusting (to a certain extent, in any fashion you desire) the other party members.
> 
> I'll take it from there and warp it into my own little devious plot... heh heh heh...  Though if anyone is stumped on why their character is in Mezro or can't come up with a connection to a certain character, I can throw out some suggestions.
> 
> And dave_o, I'm a woman.  Don't let the name fool you.




Sorry, ma'am.  I wondered why you came up as "Holly" in my Outlook.

Winter's in Merzo on a business expedition. While you don't know this, he _is_ a Lord of Waterdeep, and if you've read his background you'll know he's the one chosen to stay outside of Waterdeep. He's not too cool with that, but the Warden is pretty tough to bargain with. 

As far as the party knows, Winter is a minor courtier/diplomat who fled Waterdeep after some political trouble. They know that Winter is probably an alias, yet, Winter has offered no other name. His background opens outs for lots of other PCs to know him, either through his hiring of them for guards, appointing them to jobs in Waterdeep, or even him getting legislature passed that really pissed them off.

Anyone wanna get linked up with Winter?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 4, 2003)

Ray, is crafting custom magic items cool with you? Per the rules in Tome and Blood. I may take Craft Staff.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 4, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna get linked up with Winter?




Depending on the reasons he's going to Mezro, I could see him hiring Taesshan and Undinar as guards for the trip until he reaches Mezro, since we've got a handy fighter + mage synergy going on.

If not, maybe you had a job tutoring at the college of magic in Saradush that Taesshan attended, or vice versa - maybe one of us taught the other Eschew Materials.

Also, you still have Spellcasting Prodigy listed on your character sheet.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 4, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Depending on the reasons he's going to Mezro, I could see him hiring Taesshan and Undinar as guards for the trip until he reaches Mezro, since we've got a handy fighter + mage synergy going on.
> 
> If not, maybe you had a job tutoring at the college of magic in Saradush that Taesshan attended, or vice versa - maybe one of us taught the other Eschew Materials.
> 
> Also, you still have Spellcasting Prodigy listed on your character sheet.




Is there something wrong with having that listed?  It's that free, regional feat we get. I think Waterdeep is valid -- and if it's not, it should be!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2003)

dave_o, read the entire thread again.  I believe it was on page 2, or perhaps page 3.  I banned Spellcasting Prodigy, though you're free to pick a different regional feat.

WhatKu, making your own staff is cool, just let me look it over.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2003)

Morrin's backstory is up now...there's no connections with other party members, though.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 4, 2003)

I switched it out for Smooth Talk. 

And I fixed all the Spellcasting Prodigy stuffs.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 4, 2003)

I have just acquired a copy of: Races of Faeurn.  I may swap Greater Spell Focus out for Water Adaptation.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 4, 2003)

So did either of those look possible for connections?

For Morrin, maybe you were on the same boat as the two of us going south, and since we have very similar quests, we decided to stick together while we plan our move into the jungle.

For Halark, there's got to be some easy connection in there with Undinar.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 4, 2003)

Im open to suggestions. Kinda stumped on it though.
Went ahead and swapped out Spell Focus for Water Adaptation, then put Spell Focus in Greater Spell Focus's slot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> For Morrin, maybe you were on the same boat as the two of us going south, and since we have very similar quests, we decided to stick together while we plan our move into the jungle.




That definatly works for Morrin. Met on the boat and decided to help each other out...that fits Morrin really well, actually. Especially if he was travelling all the way until the boat on his own.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2003)

WhatKu, Halark can only have a leadership score of +11, due to him having a familiar (which gives a -2 penalty to the Leadership score).  So you can have a 7th level cohort, which I'm writing up as we speak, or rather type.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 4, 2003)

Is it ok if I drop the familar then? I just took him as an afterthought. Better leadership is more of what I have him looking like.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 4, 2003)

WizWrm -- the hiring idea is rad.

I realized that I'm short a feat. So, I took Arcane Preperation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2003)

WhatKu, that's cool.  Did you want to do something with your dropped class ability like what I did with WizWrm?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 4, 2003)

Sure. I cant really think of anything along those lines though. Any ideas?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

Well, you could do something really simple like do another feat, or you could do something more related to your faith...  Hmm... how about an ability to detect undead?  Or smite them or something.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 5, 2003)

Detecting Undead as Wiz detects Demons would be good. What Skill should it be based on? Knowledge [Arcana]?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

Umm... Oh my.  I was just taking a look at everyone's character sheet really closely for the first time and noticed some rather large mistakes on several peoples' sheets.

Guys, for point-buy I'm using chart 2-1 on page 20 of the 3.0 DMG.  In that book, an 18 costs 16 points, 17 costs 13, 16 costs 10, 15 costs 8, 14 costs 6, 13 costs 5, 12 costs 4, 11 costs 3, 10 costs 2, and 9 costs 1.  

You all may want to double check your characters to make sure you were using the correct point-buy system.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

WhatKu - yeah, let's go with Knowledge (arcana).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Umm... Oh my.  I was just taking a look at everyone's character sheet really closely for the first time and noticed some rather large mistakes on several peoples' sheets.
> 
> Guys, for point-buy I'm using chart 2-1 on page 20 of the 3.0 DMG.  In that book, an 18 costs 16 points, 17 costs 13, 16 costs 10, 15 costs 8, 14 costs 6, 13 costs 5, 12 costs 4, 11 costs 3, 10 costs 2, and 9 costs 1.
> 
> You all may want to double check your characters to make sure you were using the correct point-buy system.



 I used that table...though I could have messed up. Hmm..well...DID I even mess mine up?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 5, 2003)

I double checked, and I did. I used some of the Scrolls I had and put them in my book, and bought one more Scroll and put that in my book. Pocket Money = 180 GP. Ack.
edit- Is my hp right? 4+ 75% of 9d4 +20 for con. Thats the forumla every else used [as far as I can tell]


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 5, 2003)

Checked, and I have the correct number. My two level-based stat increases both went into Charisma.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 5, 2003)

hit points and stats wise I think Undinar is good, I put all the math in there.

Winter hiring Undinar works, specially if it is to go to a place that he is already heading.  

I could hook up with Halark prior to heading to Saradush, though his region is Waterdeep so it might be easier for him to connect with Winter first.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 5, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> hit points and stats wise I think Undinar is good, I put all the math in there.
> 
> Winter hiring Undinar works, specially if it is to go to a place that he is already heading.
> 
> I could hook up with Halark prior to heading to Saradush, though his region is Waterdeep so it might be easier for him to connect with Winter first.




Perhaps Undinar is a regular employee of Winter's?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 5, 2003)

sure not a problem, as long as we are moving towards chult he is happy to work for his keep.  his goal of finding the spring is a distant goal as he doesnt know all the information that he needs to find it.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 5, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> sure not a problem, as long as we are moving towards chult he is happy to work for his keep.  his goal of finding the spring is a distant goal as he doesnt know all the information that he needs to find it.




What sort of pay would he work for?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 5, 2003)

Halark is a Political type for the Church, so he could meet Winter through that. Both as a minor noble and as a lord. Hows that Dave?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

Going over more character sheet stuff: 

WhatKu, though it's fairly obvious, please put your patron deity right under your region.  Also, please put your alighnment down.  And your height and weight.  And would you mind writing down your race as half-_elf_ rather than half-elven?

Ankh - same thing with the patron deity, I know it's obvious, but I want them all written down...

Velenne - I need your alignment, region (I know it's Dalelands, but write it down in your name/height/weight block please along with the rest), and patron deity (including why you worship said deity).

WizWrm - Alighnment, height, and weight please.

dave_o, please put Winter in a format like the other players please.  Stat blocks are all well and good, but they drive me batty in a PbP.  I also need your patron deity, why you worship him/her, your region (written down so I can see, yes I know it's Waterdeep), and your height and weight.

WhatKu, your cohort will be along within the hour, as will everyone's new toys.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 5, 2003)

Done. I added those at the top, and tacked on another line in the appearance block to reflect that.

Velenne, your picture is broken.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok, everybody's items!

*WhatKu* - For Halark:
_Bracers of the Stalwart Warrior_ - as _bracers of armor +3_ (9,000gp). 
_Sharkskin Boots_ - as _amulet of natural armor +3_ and it gives you a +2 to Balance checks (8,500gp).
_Robe of useful items_ with the following patches (in addition to the usual):  10 100gp gems (rubies), bag of 100gp, 24ft. long wooden ladder, 2 silver coffers (6" x 6" x 1', worth 500gp), mule with saddle bags, potion of _cure serious wounds_, open pit (10 cubic ft.) (7,000gp).

*Erekose13* - For Undinar:
Add the _sure striking_ quality to your trident (8,000gp). 
_Coral dolphin_ figurine of wondrous power from RoF (10,000gp). 
_Wings of the Manta Ray_, this slick, matte, blue-gray leather cloak acts as the _wings of flying_ but only underwater (essentially increasing the swim speed of the user to that used in the _fly_ spell (5,500gp). 
Potion of heroism (900gp), potion of _spider climb_ (50gp), potion of _cure light wounds_ (50gp).

*Ankh-Morpork Guard* - For Morrin:
_Cloak of the Blackflame_ (Magic of Faerun, 11,800gp). 
Wand of _cure serious wounds_ (11,250gp).
Scroll of _neutralize poison_ (700gp), scroll of _raise dead_ (1,625gp), scroll of _lesser restoration_ (150gp), scroll of _detect undead_ (25gp).
_Bones of the Munificent Oracle_ (Materia Magica, 2,250gp).

*Velenne* - For Whisper: 
_Cape of the mountebank_ (12,960gp). 
_Boots of elvenkind_ (2,000gp) 
Dusty rose prism _ioun stone_ (+1 deflection bonus to AC, 4,000gp). 
_Hat of disguise_ (2,000gp). 
Ring of _feather falling_ (2,200gp). 
3 _silent portal disks_ (Magic of Faerun, 1,080gp). 
_Potion of sneaking_ (150gp), 2 potions of _spider climb_ (100gp). 
1 garnet cut into the shape of a cardinal (10gp).

*WizWrm* - For Taesshan: 
_Amulet of natural armor +2_ (8,000gp).
_Force sheild_ ring (8,500gp) 
_Gloves of lightning_ (Magic of Faerun, 8,000gp).  

*dave_o* - For Winter: 
_Rod of surprises_ (Magic of Faerun, 21,600gp). 
_Helm of comprehending languages and reading magic_ (can also look like a fashionable hat or a simple headband, 2,600gp). 
_Potion of Charisma_ (300gp).

Is everyone happy with their items?  Anything I overlooked?  Any item that your character simply would not have picked up even at swordpoint?  Anyone not have the books the items are out of?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

dave_o, I realized that you still wanted to drop your summon familiar ability, so what are you interested in picking up instead?  Another feat?  Something more unique?  

Also, you hadn't put your wish list on your character sheet, and I only noticed it after going over this thread with a fine tooth comb- after I had already picked out your items.  I read that you wanted more Charisma boosting and _charm_-type items.  Are you happy with what you have or do you want me to roll the cosmic dice again for you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2003)

Looks mostly good for Morrin...woah, had never read the Cloak of the Blackflame before. Cooooool. 

Only thing, I don't have Materia Magica, so I have no idea what the Bones of the Munificent Oracle are.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

Ankh - Invoking the "if you were my player I could photocopy it for you" clause of the Fair Use act, I e-mailed you the Bones of the Munificent Oracle.  All rights reserved, don't share it with anyone else, etc, etc, my review for this fine product can be found here, buy Dark Nebulae Games products, and so on and so forth...

Anyway, I though it would fit in with "fate" aspect of your character ('cause you took the Fate domain and all).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ankh - Invoking the "if you were my player I could photocopy it for you" clause of the Fair Use act, I e-mailed you the Bones of the Munificent Oracle.  All rights reserved, don't share it with anyone else, etc, etc, my review for this fine product can be found here, buy Dark Nebulae Games products, and so on and so forth...
> 
> Anyway, I though it would fit in with "fate" aspect of your character ('cause you took the Fate domain and all).



 Cool. They fit perfectly. 

I still love that Cloak of the Blackflame...maybe its the name. Blackflame's a clan in one of my homebrew worlds...but I'd never heard of the item before.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 5, 2003)

Will fix the things on my sheet Ray. Also, the items are fine. I have no Idea when I will get to use that open pit, but at least I have one.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> dave_o, I realized that you still wanted to drop your summon familiar ability, so what are you interested in picking up instead?  Another feat?  Something more unique?
> 
> Also, you hadn't put your wish list on your character sheet, and I only noticed it after going over this thread with a fine tooth comb- after I had already picked out your items.  I read that you wanted more Charisma boosting and _charm_-type items.  Are you happy with what you have or do you want me to roll the cosmic dice again for you?




I picked up a feat in place some Summon Famimliar.  Roll teh cosmic dice again, please!


----------



## Velenne (Oct 5, 2003)

Everything looks good.  I've updated Whisper in the RG accordingly and I'm ready to start.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

Rolling again for dave_o's character:

_Cloak of Charisma (+2)_ (4,000gp)
_Instrument of the Winds_ (Magic of Faerun, 11,000gp).
_Kiira_ with the following spells in it that you may add to your spells known (Magic of Faerun):  0th - Silent Portal, 1st - Know Protections, 2nd - Force Ladder, 3rd - Khelben's Suspended Silence, 4th - Spell Enhancer (9,500gp).


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 5, 2003)

Added in my backstory Ray. I didnt put much of Whisper in, because I didnt want to enroach on Velenne's territory. Im ready to play when you guys are.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Rolling again for dave_o's character:
> 
> _Cloak of Charisma (+2)_ (4,000gp)
> _Instrument of the Winds_ (Magic of Faerun, 11,000gp).
> _Kiira_ with the following spells in it that you may add to your spells known (Magic of Faerun):  0th - Silent Portal, 1st - Know Protections, 2nd - Force Ladder, 3rd - Khelben's Suspended Silence, 4th - Spell Enhancer (9,500gp).




I don't have MoF, so what do those do?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

dave_o, just e-mailed you.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 5, 2003)

Er, could I get a cosmic reroll?

Sorry...

I had already decided not to grab a _force shield_ with my base money, since shields are not Taesshan's style (he's more of a defense-through-offense type), though other protective items are perfectly fine; just not 'active defending' stuff, if that makes sense. And the _glove of lightning_ isn't particularly useful to him, being basically just a slightly modified crossbow, which is something he already has; though I admit I am short in the single-target department.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

For WizWrm:
_Ring of protection (+2)_ (8,000gp)
_Headband of intellect (+2)_ (4,000gp)
_Bag of imps_ - This appears to be a small, reddish leather sack, but the cord that holds it shut is embroidered with abyssal runes.  It functions as a _bag of tricks (tan)_ except that every animal that comes out of it has the fiendish template (9450gp).
_Bracers of armor (+1)_ (1,000gp).
Scroll of  _summon monster VI_ (1,650gp).
Potion of _blur_ (300gp), 2 potions of _cure light wounds_ (100gp).


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 5, 2003)

Great, thanks. 

Character sheet is updated, and I'm ready to play.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok, the In Character thread is open for business.

WizWrm - just some little things, remember to add your +1 to attack _and_ damage for both of your magical weapons.  Also I need your saving throw breakdown.

WhatKu - Could I get an AC breakdown for Halark?  Also, could you move your enhanced Int up to its proper spot?  I'd also like a saving throw breakdown listed as well

Ankh - Can I get a saving throw breakdown please?

dave_o - Please put Winter in a format identical to that of Dorcha or Whisper.  It's easier for me to read that way.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ankh - Can I get a saving throw breakdown please?




Done.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

Ankh, Bullheaded only gives a +1 to Will saves (the +2 is to Intimidate checks).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ankh, Bullheaded only gives a +1 to Will saves (the +2 is to Intimidate checks).



 Bah. Fixing that.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 5, 2003)

Saving Throw Breakdown is up. My will saving throw was 2 too high. Oops. AC breakdown is up, along with Enhanced Int up to its normal slot.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

*Shoos players along to the IC thread*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2003)

Isida, what is your policy on editing posts in your IC thread.  Small spelling mistakes and grammar mistakes on my own part bug me, but I will resist the urge to correct them if you prefer us not to edit our posts in that thread.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 6, 2003)

Eck, I responded over Undinar.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 6, 2003)

Em...fixed now. If my post came first, it makes total sense.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2003)

Guys, I don't mind if you edit your posts.  Sometimes people post simultaneously or don't read someone's post right the first time, or just plain make errors.  So, you can edit, that's not a problem.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2003)

dave-o in ref to how much Undinar would work for, i think that if he just sees it as a good idea in a group situation that he will keep an eye out for your character rather than actually needing to pay him.  if you still want to pay him, room and board as well as a full share of any treasure and he will be happy.  as he hasnt had much experience with people he wouldnt have a clue what to ask for beyond that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok, I'm having some mild confusion...  If I'm reading everything correctly, the boat just arrived with everyone on it... yes?  Winter is traveling with Undinar and Taesshan, right?  Halark (and by extension, Dorcha), Morrin, and Whisper are all traveling together too?  Morrin and Halark are searching for the same (?) unspecified lost artifact for the church of Kelemvor?  And Whisper is a friend to Halark, that much I'm sure of.  Taesshan is looking for a strange spring that is also Undinar's life quest to find, and Undinar has been hired by Winter as a guard...  And Winter's in Mezro as a diplomat, right?

Do I have all my relationships correct?

Was anyone already in Mezro prior to today?  If not, are the two groups even on the same ship?


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 6, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm having some mild confusion...  If I'm reading everything correctly, the boat just arrived with everyone on it... yes?  Winter is traveling with Undinar and Taesshan, right?




Sorry, that's probably my fault. I wrote a post wherein the three of us were already in an inn, but then while I was writing, Erekose had a simultaneous post where he disembarked the ship and was traveling with Winter through the marketplace, but dave_o had a post above that didn't involve the ship at all. Therefore, I went back and changed the second half of my post so I was leaving the ship's cabin instead of an inn room, and disembarking with Undinar and Winter, and my posts ends as we walk through the marketplace, whereupon the Undinar and Winter posts now fit together, if not chronologically. If they were in reverse order it would make more sense.



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Halark (and by extension, Dorcha), Morrin, and Whisper are all traveling together too?  Morrin and Halark are searching for the same (?) unspecified lost artifact for the church of Kelemvor?  And Whisper is a friend to Halark, that much I'm sure of.  Taesshan is looking for a strange spring that is also Undinar's life quest to find, and Undinar has been hired by Winter as a guard...  And Winter's in Mezro as a diplomat, right?
> 
> Do I have all my relationships correct?
> 
> Was anyone already in Mezro prior to today?  If not, are the two groups even on the same ship?




I'm not sure about Morrin, Halark, and Whisper, but you are correct in that Taesshan was travelling with Undinar, and both of us were hired as guards on the journey to Mezro; the contract is over, but Winter is still with us, since so far there's no reason to part ways. Winter, as far as I know, hasn't told us (Taesshan and Undinar) anything about his goals in Mezro, but he knows that we're both looking for the magical spring in the Jungle of Chult.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2003)

WizWrm has down where I saw Undinar/Taesshan/Winter.  I wasnt sure where the others were.  I am guessing that we all met on the ship then, if they were indeed there.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 6, 2003)

I assumed we were all on the same boat. Right now, Im attempting to find an Inn, and Im assuming Dorcha is with me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2003)

Right-o then, one big happy dysfunctional family more or less going their own way?  Spiffy.  Update later this afternoon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

WhatKu, I edited that post now that I know what languages you speak (I had to know if you would understand Chultan...).


----------



## Velenne (Oct 10, 2003)

*smacks forehead*

When I originally read the saurial's article, I had intended to spend 2 skill points in order to (haltingly) speak Common.  Would you let me change that, Ray?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Yup, not a problem.  As a matter of fact buying one rank in Speak Language (Common) technically lets you speak it and read it clearly, but you can go with something simpler if you wish.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 12, 2003)

Could I maybe get descriptions for _Khelban's Suspended Silence_ as well as _Spell Enchancer_? I'm afraid I don't have Magic of Faerun.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2003)

dave_o, check your e-mail, I think all is in order.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 20, 2003)

I apologize for this, but I think I'm going to have to drop out of Jungle Deeps. There are a couple reasons, and I figured you'd probably appreciate this more than if I just fell off the face of the earth. For one thing, I haven't really been following the game as dutifully as, say, Butterfly Cage; also, Living ENWorld has suddenly picked up again and it's consuming a lot of my board time. I haven't (as you've probably noticed) been posting very much in the game, and truthfully, I'm not even sure what's going on right now.

I had just been looking for a new game, when you started this up, and I liked the way Butterfly Cage was going, so I added my name to the list.  But I think that I was more interested in writing up that character than in actually playing a FR game itself, so I'm finding that I didn't keep up with Jungle Deeps as I should have. I think that I'm dragging the game down right now and keeping people out who really do want to play.

Sorry about that. 

It looks like Seonaid is the first alternate.


----------



## dave_o (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm guessing my Eschew Materials feat won't cut it as for a 1,000gp _Scrying_ mirror?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2003)

Umm.... Nope dave_o.    You gotta go find a real mirror.  

WizWrm - sorry to see you go.  I'll alert Seonaid.

[edit] - Seonaid - WizWrm has dropped out, so I'd like to slip your character in as soon as you have one, seeing as you're the first alternate.  If you no longer want to be in this game, let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2003)

Seonaid said that since he/she's already in 7 games, he'd step aside if others on the list want to go first.  Thels, Macbeth, who's up?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, both Thels and Macbeth have stepped aside, so I'm opening up recruiting again!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

Come on, there has to be another die-hard FR PbP fan that wants to play in Chult here on this board!  I'll take one more intrepid hero, who's up for it?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2003)

*Bump* - come join us, yesss  Seriously, Ray Silver is an amazing DM full of creative ideas and intriguing plots.  Chult promises to be an intriguing place to explore with Ray at the reigns.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

*Cough*  Umm.... sorry.  Updating now.  School and all you know.  

And on another note, yes we do want another person.  There's great adventure to be had!

And on a third note, thanks Erekose!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 31, 2003)

you got a spot still open?? If so i want it.


IF i got it what character classes does the group already have??


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Wynter, you got it.  Right now we have a wizard/arcane devotee of Kelemvor, a fighter/living spell (PrC of mine), a cleric of Kelemvor, a fighter/rogue, and a rogue/sorcerer.  Check the Rogue's Gallery:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=64942.

Look at the first post for all character creation info.    Welcome aboard!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2003)

Not a problem with the updates, everything is moving along smoothly.  Seems that many games are on a short break this season.  I almost forgot what it was like with midterms, but then I used to write 5 o'clock specials - waiting to write your university papers until 5am the morning they are due . Over here in Japan I dont have much work to do while my students are writing their midterms, its a nice break for me!

Welcome Wynterwolf!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 2, 2003)

Erik Von Horne
Male Human FTR 5/ BondBlade 5
Region: Dale Lands
Patron Deity: Torm
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Height: 5' 11''
Weight: 195lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Hazel
Age: 24

Str: 20 (+5) {10 Points, +2 lvl, +2 gauntlets}
Dex: 12 (+1) {4 Points}
Con: 16 (+3) {6 Points, bracers +2}	
Int: 12 (+1) {4 Points}
Wis: 12 (+1) [4 points}
Cha: 12 (+1) {4 Points}

Class and Racial Abilties:
Awaken the Blade I, II, III ,Its a kind of magic I, II  ,Weapon spec, Brothers in arms, Soul ofsteel
My one and Only, By your side I

Hit Dice: 10d10+20(+10)
HP: 107
AC: 25 (+1 Dex, +10 Armor, +4 Shield)
Init: +7 { +1 dex, +4 improved init, +2 Blooded}
Speed: 30ft(20ft in armor) x2 boots
Armor Check Penalty: -6


Saves:
Fortitude +11 [+3 Con, +8 Class]
Reflex +3 [+1 Dex, +2 Class]
Willpower +3 [+1 Wis, +2 Class] 2 saves Mind affecting

BAB: +10/+5
Melee Atk: +20/+15 (1d8+10, 17-20/x2, Razor Sentinel)
Ranged Atk: +11/+6

Skills:
Craft Weaponsmith +14 (+13 ranks, +1 int)
Jump +20 (+11 Ranks, +5 str, +10 boots, -6 armor)
Swim +9 (+10 ranks, +5 str, -6 armor)
Spot +5 (+2 alertness, +2 blooded, +1 wis)
Listen +8 (+5 ranks, +2 alertness, +1 wis)
Sense Motive +6 (+5 ranks, +1 wis)
Ride +9 (+8 ranks, +1 dex)

Languages: Common, Chondathan, Elven

Feats:
Blooded, WF longsword, Alertness, Quick draw, Power Attack, Improved Crit LongSword, WS Long Sword, Cleave


Razor Sentinel: +3 Defender Long Sword, Considered +4 for DR
Int 13 WIs 16 Chr 10
Grants x2 rolls for sense motive and listen
Speaks: Common, Elven, 20% chance Telepathic


Equipment:
+2 Full Plate, +2 Large Steel Shield, Hewards Handy Haversack, Gauntlets of Ogre power, Bracers Of health +2, Boots of striding and springing, 2 potion Cure serious, 3 potion cure moderate, Everburning torch,
 Bed roll, Blanket, 1 wk trail rations, 2 gallons water.


Money 55 gp 

Appearance:
Well kept hair in a pony tail shoulder length, Neat appearance. 

Personality: TO others Erik seems quite preocupied with the sword on his belt. Tho when you can talk to him he seems nice enough
He seems a little distrustfull of Arcane Spell casters.


Background:
Raised in Dagger dale Erik learned the art of crafting weapons from his father. At the age of 16 Erik joined the militia and blooded 
himself early on during orc and zhentarim raids. Erik showing skill raised up in the ranks of the militia to seargent. When 
on a cold winter night Erik on patrol encountered a Zhentarim agent. the battle ensued Erik versus the mage Erik knew he was outclassed but 
he knew that he must win. Callin on the Guidance of Torm the only God he could think of at the time. He struck out at the Wizard as 
the Wizard started casting, His aim true the sword struck deep, spoiling the spell causing it to missfire. The mages soul was sucked out of his
Body thru the sword as Erik felt the pull of his soul into the sword. In a brief painfull teror filled moment it was over. The wizard was dead 
and Erik felt as if a piece of him was missing. Time grew to tell Erik the truth about what really happened. Now Erik wanders the Realms 
seeking adventure the days as a militia man behind him. Erik still seeks the guidance of Trom in his travels.


Wish List: Surprise me. hehehe I like odd items


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

Edited because it's early and I'm stupid when it's early.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Wynter Wolf, your character looks good, though by my calculations (and putting the Boots of Striding and Springing at their errataed priced of 9,000gp) you still have 12,651gp and 9sp left to spend.  And you're two levels too low.  This is a 12th level game.
> 
> Here are my items for you:
> 
> ...





nice items thanks. Regarding lvl i will change the character tonight and add the extra gear. Btw i really like the BondBlade.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

Oops, sorry, I really didn't mean to say 12th level game.  My bad, I'm just DMing (or starting to) two 12th level games and playing in one 12th level game so I guess I'm in kind of a 12th level mindset...  So we're really only 10th level...  and I screwed up on your items because of it.

+2 full plate is 5,650gp
+2 large steel shield is 4,170gp
Heward's Handy Haversack - 2,000gp
Bracers of Health +2 - 4,000gp
Gauntlets of Ogre Power - 4,000gp
Boots of Striding and Springing - 9,000gp
2 potions of Cure Serious - 1,500gp
3 potions of Cure Moderate - 900gp
Everburning torch - 110gp
Bedroll - 1sp
Blanket - 5sp
1 wk trail rations - 17.5gp

*Total spent by WynterWolf* - 31,348gp and 1sp

Which is over the 24,500gp limit I gave.  Sorry man, it's my fault for not thinking clearly the first time.  

For my revised items, let's still go with the plate armor of the deep (16,650gp) and the horn of goodness/evil (6,000gp), but let's drop the gem of brightness and reduce the necklace of fireballs down to a Type I (1,650gp).  And add in some oil of timelessness (150gp) and a potion of spider climb (50gp).


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry, I really didn't mean to say 12th level game.  My bad, I'm just DMing (or starting to) two 12th level games and playing in one 12th level game so I guess I'm in kind of a 12th level mindset...  So we're really only 10th level...  and I screwed up on my gold




Dang was thinkin of the good stuff i could buy. Oh well on that note is my character ready then?? If so im ready to enter when ever you are.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

And I just edited my previous post to be more correct and stuff.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> And I just edited my previous post to be more correct and stuff.




I will axe the boots and redo my items tonight to get them in line.
I still lke the items you gave me.

BTW the sword has a 20% chance of Telepathy is it??


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

Ah, knew I forgot something.

*Rolls dice*

98.  Yup, your sword's telepathic.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ah, knew I forgot something.
> 
> *Rolls dice*
> 
> 98.  Yup, your sword's telepathic.



 For some reason that just makes me laugh...


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 4, 2003)

my character is updated.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok Wynter Wolf, give me a couple reasons why Erik would be in Chult so I can start working you in.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok Wynter Wolf, give me a couple reasons why Erik would be in Chult so I can start working you in.




1.Erik came to Chult to go to Fort Beluarian to attempt to join the Flaming Fist Mercenaries and was rejected for some reason.

2. With the great wealth that Chult is rumored to have Erik has arrived seeking adventure here, with dinosaurs, dragon turtles and such.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, since I'm having everyone start out in Mezro, I'm going to go with your second suggestion.  Great adventure is just waiting to be found in Chult, but first one needs companions to help seek it.  Seeking adventure alone has never been wise.

You'll find yourself waking up a bit late today, at the fine inn you're staying at, the Rainbow Bird.  Yet despite the oversleeping, you feel lucky today.  Perhaps your search for fellow adventurers will bear fruit today.  

Also, I just rolled for your abilities for your weapon.  Razor Sentinal has and Int of 6, a Wis of 17, and a Cha of 14.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

Hello!  Hello out there!  Where is everybody?


----------



## Velenne (Nov 6, 2003)

Still here but Whisper is more of a follower than a "Ok folks let's go already!" type.  Waiting on the more self-assured people to make decisions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

But Whisper just got asked a question.  Don't want to keep the poor girl waiting, do you?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2003)

im here, i was the last to post before everyone disappeared for midterms.  i was just waiting for the someone to post.  now that we are back up and running ill jump over there.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

Ok, we're back in action after a week of me taking time off to catch up on school work.  Game on!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2003)

Woo!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2003)

Will everyone ping in please?  I need to know if we're going to continue, as I've had my last update up since the 9th of November.  Wynter Wolf has replied, but I'm waiting for you guys, as I can't really do much in the way of updating until everyone else goes.

I don't want this game to die, but I really need to know if everyone's going to keep posting.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm here, but I guess if we're going to continue this game I'll have to make Whisper a more vocal character instead of Halark's smelly shadow. 

I get the feeling that maybe people aren't sure what exactly is going on and who is where.  Maybe an update is in order?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2003)

Essentially the two Kelemvorites are being talked to by a Chultan priest of Ubtao.  Winter and Undinar are chillin' (and Undinar's having lunch).  Whisper is also chillin' and listening to the new priest.  And a guy wearing armor and a sword just walked over to the group and wants to go on an adventure (and that's Erik).


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 22, 2003)

I am here too.  I find my character in a kind of awkward position.  Being hired by Winter I have expressed my opinion regarding working with the Kelemvorites, which he has dismissed.  As an employee I dont feel I have much more recorse, that and he hasnt replied to my last question (atleast I think I asked him a question).  In any case Undinar is here and ready to go.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 22, 2003)

quick q. which group did Erik wander over to? ours or the kelemvorites?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 22, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> quick q. which group did Erik wander over to? ours or the kelemvorites?





Is that a question that really needs to be asked?? After all they are Kelemvorites.


hehehe


Actually Ray did not specify these two groups as being seperate. But given a choice Erik would probably choose the non Kelemvorites cus priestly types tend to be a bit stuffy.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2003)

kay cool, i replied to your inquiries, hopefully the man in charge, dave_o's character, Winter will be able to better answer your questions about work.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi all.  I edited the last post on page four to be more like I wanted it to be.  I think I need responses from dave_o, WhatKu, and Ankh-Morpork Guard before we can really start to move things along.  Please post guys!    Especially dave_o, because I originally started this game at his plea.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2003)

*hay, i'd like to be signed up as an alternate.*

hay, i'd like to be signed up as an alternate.
here's my character. edit as needed. ^_^
Akina Kamlyn
Female elf  (Half-Celestial)
Ranger 5th/Mage 5th 
EXP: 45000
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Good
PATRON DEITY: Naralis Analor
HEIGHT: 6ft
WGT: 150
BUILD: Slender
EYES: blue-gray
HAIR: sable

STR: 19
DEX: 21
CON: 16
INT: 21
WIS: 16 
CHA: 17 

Racial Abilities:
Base land speed is 50ft
Fly 100ft (Agile) without the benefit of wings
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Blind-Sight
Immunity to disease (including magical)
Immunity to sleep
A half-celestial’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction
Spell resistance equal to creature’s HD + 10 (maximum 35).
+4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves against poison.
No check on spot or listen
Comprehend languages (Perm)
Virtually immortal, but can be killed by normal means
Cannot be turned into an undead creature
Immune to scarring

Spell-Like Abilities (unless otherwise noted, 1x a day)
Protection from evil 3/day, bless
Aid, detect evil
Cure serious wounds, neutralize poison 
Holy smite, remove disease
Dispel evil

Hit Dice: 5d8 + 5d4 
Hit Points: 59
Natural AC: 17
Init: 6
Speed: 50 (Air 100, Fly Agile)

Base Attack Bonus: 7
Fortitude: 8
Reflex: 10
Will: 8
Initiative: 5
Melee: 11
Ranged: 12
******
Feats: 
brew potion. craft wondrous item. eschew materials. two weapon fighting. Point blank Shot. Many shot. Silent Spell. Still Spell. 

Languages:
Understands Ranger Sign-Language. Thief’s Cant.
 Skills
concentration 5. craft 5. decipher script 5. handle animal 5. heal 11. hide 10. knowledge arcana 10.  knowledge architecture 5.  
knowledge dungeoneering 5. knowledge history 5. knowledge local 5. knowledge nature 10.  knowledge nobility 4. swim 5.
knowledge religion 4.  knowledge planes 4.  move silently 5.  profession 3.  ride 5. search 7. spell craft 5. survival 6. perform 5

Class Abilities
She is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
Her two favored enemies are undead and evil outsiders
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style: Archery Rapid shot feat, 
Endurance
As a Mage, she has Arcane sight as a class ability as well as read magic. This is the only difference between a Mage and wizard.
Scribe Scroll
Summon Familiar
Read Magic 
Arcane Sight

0-lvl spells
Acid Splash. Detect Poison. Detect Magic. Read Magic. Daze. Dancing Lights. Flare. Light. Ray of Frost. Ghost Sound. 
Disrupt Undead. Touch of Fatigue. Mage Hand. Mending. Message. Open/Close. Arcane Mark. Prestidigitation.
1 lvl spells
Alarm. Endure Elements. Protection from Evil. Shield. Grease. Mage Armor. Mount. Obscuring Mist. Summon Monster I. Jump.
Unseen Servant. Comp Lang. Detect Secret Doors. Detect Undead. Identify. True Strike. Charm Person.  Hypnotism. Cause Fear.
Burning Hands. Floating Disk. Magic Missile. Shocking Grasp. Color Spray. Disguise Self. Silent Image. Ventriloquism. Chill Touch. Ray of Enfeeblement. Animate Rope. Enlarge Person. Expeditious Retreat. Feather Fall.  Magic Weapon. Sleep. Reduce Person. 
2nd lvl spells
Arcane Lock. Obscure Object. Protection from Arrows. Resist Energy. Acid Arrow. Fog Cloud. Glitter dust. Summon Monster II.
Summon Swarm. Web. Detect Thoughts. Locate Object. See Invisibility. Daze Monster. Hideous Laughter. Touch of Idiocy.
Continual Flame. Darkness. Flaming Sphere. Gust of Wind. Scorching Ray. Shatter. Blur. Hypnotic Pattern. Invisibility.  
Magic Mouth. Minor Image. Mirror Image. Misdirection. Phantom Trap.  Blindness/Deafness. Command Undead. False Life. 
Ghoul Touch. Scare. Spectral Hand. Alter Self. Knock. Levitate. Pyrotechnics. Rope Trick. Spider Climb. Whispering Wind. 
3rd lvl spells
Dispel Magic. Magic Circle against Evil. Nondetection. Protection from Energy. Phantom Steed. Sepia Snake Sigil. Sleet Storm. Stinking Cloud. Summon Monster III. Arcane Sight. Clairaudience/Clairvoyance. Tongues. Deep Slumber. Hold Person. Suggestion. 
Daylight. Fireball. Lightning Bolt. Tiny Hut. Wind Wall. Displacement. Illusory Script. Invisibility Sphere. Major Image. Fly. Slow.
Halt Undead. Ray of Exhaustion. Blink. Flame Arrow. Gaseous Form. Haste. Keen Edge. Magic Weapon, Greater. Secret Page. 
Shrink Item. Water Breathing.  
Memorized Spells
Disrupt Undead (2). Ray of Frost (2)
Summon Monster I (3)
Blur. Summon Monster II
Dispel Magic
*****
Magical Items
5000 gp. 1000 sp. 1000 cp. 
Quiver of Ehlonna, greater 200 arrow like objects, 100 javelin like objects, 50 bow shaped objects. (gift from parents)
Flask of water: This produces an endless supply of clear water. If the water is poured out, it will produce 4 gallons of water and won’t produce anymore water for 10 rounds.  The water can only be used for drinking. 
Bag of Holding 500 lbs. 
Scroll case of holding 100 scrolls
Potion case of holding 100 flasks or vials
Masterwork Katana +2. (gift from her parents). 
Masterwork Katana +2. (gift from her parents). 
Masterwork Composite longbow +2 (gift from her parents). 
Elven chain-mail +2 (gift from her parents). 
100 +2 arrows (2d6 fire damage)
50 +2 arrows (2d6 cold damage)
50 arrows
Bottle of air
****
Equipment
Bedroll 2. 
Blanket 2. 
Pillow 2. 
Crowbar 1. 
Fishing Kit. 
Flask 12. Flint/steel  1. 
Hammer 1. 
Ink 4 flasks and inkwell. 
Inkpen   5.
Mirror 1. 
Oil  5. 
Parchment  25. 
Pouch, belt 5. 
Rations 20. 
Sealing wax 1. 
Sewing needle 20. 
Signet ring  1. 
Soap 1lb 10
Tent 1. 
Vial 10. 
Whetstone 1. 
Antitoxin 10. 
Holy water 10. 
Sunrod 8. 
Healer's kit 1. 
Holy Symbol, silver 1. 
Musical instrument, 
masterwork 1. 
Cold weather outfit 5. 
Coutier's outfit 5.
Explorer's outfit 5. 
Noble's outfit 5. 
Bit and Bridle 2. 
Donkey  1. 
Feed per day 20 days. 
Warhorse, heavy 1.  
\Military saddle 1. 
Pack saddle 1. 
Saddlebags 2. 
Toiletry Kit. 
Repair kit.
Spell component pouch of holding 100 lbs (has enough components for 20 castings)

Spell book 4. 
Each spell book has been glamoured to resemble poetry books. All of them are waterproof and bound in tooled, leather and wood covers. They are spelled with protection from evil, all elements and energy based attacks. Fire does not harm them.  Has a permanent shrink/enlarge item spell on them.

Appearance
Akina is a beautiful young elf with a deceptively muscular build and translucent blue-gray eyes.  She is 6ft tall with the creamy pale skin typical of most elves.  Her sable, knee lth hair has two natural streaks of white which frame her face, adding to her exotic nature. She normally braids and coils her hair neatly around her hair, leaving a tail that hangs to her shoulder.  She dresses in the gray and green of a traveling elf.  Akina appears to be in her early twenties. 

Background
Akina is the daughter of a female elf noble and a celestial she met while battling a necromancer bent on opening a portal to the nether realm. With the help of other adventurers, they stopped the necromancer and eventually married. A few years (and adventures) later Akina was born.  Akina inherited her fathers immortality and his magical abilities and also inherited her mother’s wanderlust and love of nature. She combined these two natures and became a ranger/wizard.  She is currently traveling around the region of Chult and may have to enter it to re-supply. She and Morrin Estilan were childhood friends as their fathers adventured together for awhile and remained relatively friendly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

kirinke, I'll put you down as an alternate.  However, I have several issues with your character.

1.  You appear to be using 3.5 classes and things, while I've clearly stated that this is a 3.0 game. 

2.  I assess the half-celestial at a +4 ECL, so you'd have to adjust your character appropriately.  Though you would get d8 hit points (including your max at first level, though only there and not your first character level) for each of your ECL levels.

3.  What is this "mage" class of which you speak?  I'm not using alternate classes.

4.  What is "ranger sign language?"  And where are the rest of your normal languages?

5.  How can you fly at 100 without the benefit of wings?  I don't see any magic items that would let you do so.

6.  I also don't recognize several of the celestial abilities, including this ability to not be turned into undead and this "not scarring" ability.  Also this "no spot and listen checks" and virtual immortality as well.

7.  I'll also need the full price break-down of your items, not to mention the fact that you can only spend half of your allotted gold, as I spend the other half for you (you'll submit a wish-list).

8.  I'll need a skill-point break down (ranks, ability scores bonuses, and misc. bonuses).  

9.  I also don't recognize your patron deity, Naralis Analor, so you'll have to pick another.

So, please go ahead and address all of those things when you get the chance.

___

On a different note, we have an update.  How is everyone?  I know the game has been going fairly slow, so what can I do to speed up things?  What things do you like?  Dislike?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok, I've e-mailed dave_o, and it seems that he will no longer be able to play.  I'm going to NPC Winter for a while, then I'll slowly phase him out.

That would mean that kirinke, you'd be up.  But I need your character brought up to specs be she'd be able to join.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Ray regardingKrinike's character.

There seem to be way too many spells for a mage/wizard of 5th lvl
Not to mention the clear way to high of a lvl due to 1/2 celestial.

I am curious how the arrows were bought also +2 and flaming 2d6 even if flaming could be used twice that would make 50 of those arrows equivalent to a +4 weapon, and hes got 150 arrows. Sounds like some major reworking is needed.

Tho alot of the skills could be scores based on raw attributes.

Seem to to many feats also
Init should be +5
Where does blind sight come from?
Nice magically warded spell books.


Just some observations


----------



## kirinke (Dec 9, 2003)

*atch*

lol i figured as much. i created that character when i didn't understand too much about 3.5 (i'm still confusled) and i have little or no idea on 3.0 rules. 

i'm getting into a 1st lvl 3.0 game soon (hopefully), so that might be my best bet at least to get the rules down (crawl-walk-run-fly in that order i guess....)

So, i think i must bow out of this game for now. sorry....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2003)

That's ok kirinke, I hope your other game goes well!

Alrighty then, then I'm looking for one more FR-loving PC who'd love to play a game in Chult.  I have one position ready to go, and after that I'll accept alternates.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Im back   I had been kind of waiting for dave_o's lead as he was the employer.  If you are going to NPC him for a bit, I will remain in that capacity, though Undinar is very interested in the quest that these Kelemvorites are heading on.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 13, 2003)

Hello!

I have been emailing back and forth with Ray for a couple of days and i will be joining the group with a Druid and a Ranger follower after Ray's final approval.  Both will be from Chult.  the Druid is an Aasimar.  I am looking to create ways to tie into the party in my past.  Any and all ideas for a way I can tie into your character would be helpful.  Thanks in advance for your help.

GE


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Ray.  Put me down as an alternate if GoldenEagle is coming in.  Just e-mail me if a spot opens up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

Sure thing mpickett.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2003)

Golden Eagle, looking forward to having a native of Chult in the party. Though I am not sure where our backgrounds might coinside as my character has just arrived in the port town. Has he always lived here?  Would he have had anything to do with a powerful Marid from the Elemental Plane of Water at all?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 16, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Golden Eagle, looking forward to having a native of Chult in the party. Though I am not sure where our backgrounds might coinside as my character has just arrived in the port town. Has he always lived here?  Would he have had anything to do with a powerful Marid from the Elemental Plane of Water at all?





I see the druid as a traveler in early life and now settling in Chult to help deal with current issues.  Perhaps we met in my earlier travels and I told you I was going to Chult and to look me up if you visited....

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 16, 2003)

It seems to me that the guy talking in riddles was saying that the object you/we are looking for is reachable through the forest via the ocean.  That would mean talking a boat from the port up a river (yielding forest).

Just a couple of thoughts.  

Isda/Ray - I could be one of the patrons of the Rainbow Inn if that will help to move things along.

GE


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ah okay, well i travelled across the breadth of Faerun from the Inner Sea around the Dragon Coast and Vilhon Reach area.  From there I went to the cities in the south, um dont remember the name of the area - between Calimshan and Vilhon Reach. From there I took the boat over.  So my character travelled for some time in the land that I mentioned until I reached the city.  There is much wilderness there and a druid is a very nice companion in those areas.

Re the priest guy's information, yeah I know it sounds like he is talking about my quest too, but unfortunately we are currently still in two seperate parties.  I think things will come together soon and it will be revealed that they know where I am going.  Until then though Undinar has not heard what the priest is talking about.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 17, 2003)

My Character and cohort are posted in the RG.  I will assume Raniul has met Prince U in his travels.  Anyone else I can assume has a positive history?

GE


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

GE, could you do something to the code so I don't have to scroll sideways in the Rogue's Gallery?  Or turn off the code?  Thanks.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 17, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> GE, could you do something to the code so I don't have to scroll sideways in the Rogue's Gallery?  Or turn off the code?  Thanks.





Done.  Sorry about that.

GE


----------



## Snipehunt (Dec 17, 2003)

Are you still looking for alternates?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2003)

Snipehunt, sure am, I'll put you down as an alternate.

Ok, GE, I'm posting your character in the way I'd like you to.  Quote this post to get all the code, then edit your post to put that straight in with no additional coding.  While your code no longer was off the page, it pushed everyone else's character sheet off, so I need you to do it this way please.  

Also, you don't have what the third Wilding Clasp is attached to.  One is on your cloak of resistance, and one is on your periapt of wisdom, but I don't see where the third one is.  I need some more on your appearance and personality and have left spaces for them.

In addition, your cohort is three levels too high.  Your Leadership score is 9 (9th level character +3 Charisma, but -2 for animal companions and -1 for moving around a lot).  So I made Hanley a Fighter 1/Rogue 5.  

*Name:* Raniul 
*Male Aasimir Druid 9*
*Size:* Medium
*Alignment: * Neutral Good
*Region:*  Chult
*Deity:* Meiliki
*XP:* 

*Str:* 10 +0 ( 2 points)     
*Dex:* 10 +0 (2 points)             
*Con:* 10 +0 (2 points)                
*Int:* 10 +0 (2 points)        
*Wis:* 22 +6 (16 points, +2 racial, +2 periapt)            
*Cha:* 16 +3 (6 points, +2 racial)                   

*AC:*  19 (+6 armor, +3 sheild, touch 10, flat-footed 19)         
*Check penalty:*  -3 (due to Medium encumbrance)     

*Fort:*  +7 (+6 base, +1 cloak)                    
*Ref:*  +4 (+3 base, +1 cloak)                   
*Will:*  +13 (+6 base, +6 ability, +1 cloak)                      

*HP:*  64 (10d8+0)
*Speed:*  30 ft.  (currently 20 ft. due to encumbrance)
*Init:*  +0

*Melee Attack:*  +7/+2 
*Melee Weapon:*  +7/+2, MW scimitar, 1d6, 18-20/x2
*Ranged Attack*  +8/+3
*Ranged Weapon:*  +8/+3, MW longbow and MW arrows, 1d8/x3

*Languages:* Chultan, Common, Druidic

*Class Abilities: * Nature Sense, Animal Companion, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature’s Lure, Wild Shape (3/day, Large), Venom Immunity. 

*Racial Abilities:*  Acid/Cold/Electricity Resist:5, Light (1/day, 9th lvl), Darkvision 60’, +2 bonus to Spot and Listen checks, native outsider. 

*Feats:* Eschew Materials, Create Wonderous Item, Combat Casting, Leadership, Natural Spell.


*Skills*
*Animal Empathy* - +3 (+3 Cha)   
*Concentration* - +12 (12 ranks, [+16 casting on defensive from Combat Casting])
*Handle Animal* - +3 (+3 Cha)
*Intuit Direction* - +8 (2 ranks, +6 Wis)
*Knowledge Nature* - +12 (12 ranks)
*Scry* - +6 (6 ranks)
*Spellcraft* - +12 (12 ranks)
*Wilderness Lore* - +8 (2 ranks, +6 Wis)
*Spot* - +9 (1 rank, +6 Wis, +2 racial) 
*Listen* - +9 (1 rank, +6 Wis, +2 racial)

*Equipment* 
_*Cloak of Resistance +1*_* (1,000gp, 1lb)		
*Wilding Clasps* (3) (6,000gp, 3lbs)  	
_*Periapt of Wisdom +2*_* (4,000gp)   	
*Tan Bag of Tricks* (6,300gp)		
*Heward's Handy Haversack* (2,000gp, 5lbs)		
*Quaal’s Feather Tokens* 
- *Anchor* x2	(100gp)		
- *Tree* x 2 (200gp)		 
- *Fan* (200gp)				
- *Bird* (300gp)			 
- *Swan boat* (450gp)			
*Scrolls  * 
– _Rusting Grasp_ (700gp)	 
- _Call Lightning_ (375gp)		
- _Invisibility Purge_ (375)
- _Hold Person_ (150gp)		
*+1 Breastplate* (1,350gp, 30lbs)		 
*Lg. Wood Shield* (7gp, 10lbs) - (HHH)
*Scimitar* (15gp, 4lbs) - (HHH)
*Longbow* (75gp, 3lbs)	- (HHH)
*MW Arrows 50* (50gp, 8.5lbs) - (HHH)
*100’ Silk Rope* (20gp, 10lbs) - (HHH)
*Wand of cure light wounds* [50 charges] (750gp) - (HHH)
*Druid's vestments* (5,800gp)
*Boots of speed* (8,000gp)
*Ring of Animal Friendship* (9,500gp)
*Stone of alarm* (1,000gp)
*Oil of timelessness* (150gp)
*Potion of jump* (50gp)

* - Wilding Clasp attached

*Total Weight:*  39 lbs      
*Money:* 83gp 

*Carrying capacity*
Light load - 33lbs or less
Medium load - 34-66lbs
Heavy load - 67-100bls
Lift and walk - 100lbs
Lift and sagger - 200lbs
Push or drag - 500lbs

*Age:* 28
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 165 lb
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Dark, Tanned

*Appearance* 

*Personality*

*Background* 
Raniul Windwalker has long been a traveler, calling the Jungles of Chult home.  His work for Meiliki has taken him as far as the Far North and to the Unapproachable East.  It was in these travels he has picked up much of the metal his god allows him to use.  It was also in these trips that he forged his relationship with the Ranger, Hanley.  Raniul does not know any family other than Hanley and Cereius, the Druid that raised him.  The only history of his family he knows from Cereius.  He was told that his family had adventured into Chult as slaves of the Zhent, looking for loot to aid their evil cause.  Their party was attacked by local monsters and Raniul was rescued by Cereius.  

[I can add more background.  I thought it would be cool if I knew some of the party in my travels to make the group more cohesive.] 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Cohort*

*Name:* Hanley
*Female Wood-Elf Fighter 1/Rogue 5*
*Size:* Medium
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Region:* Chult
*Deity:* Mieliki

*Str:* 12 +1 (2 points, +2 racial)      
*Dex:* 19 +4 (10 points, +2 racial, +1 level increase)           
*Con:* 12 +1 (6 points, -2 racial)           
*Int:* 13 +1 (8 points, -2 racial)            
*Wis:* 12 +1 (4 points)            
*Cha:* 6  -2 (0 points, -2 racial)      	            

*AC:*  19 (+5 armor, +4 Dex, touch 14, flat-footed n/a [uncanny dodge])
*Check penalty:* -0            

*Fort:* +6 (+3 base, +1 Con, +2 cloak)                  
*Ref:* +10 (+4 base, +4 Dex, +2 cloak)                       
*Will:* +4 (+1 base, +1 Wis, +2 cloak)

*HP:*  34 (1d10 + 5d6 + 6)
*Speed:*  30 ft.  
*Init:*  +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)                      

*BAB:*  +4
*Melee Attack:*  +5 
*Melee Weapon:*  +9, +1 spiked chain, 2d4+2/x2, 10ft range.
*Ranged Attack*  +8
*Ranged Weapon:*  +10, +1 longbow with MW arrows, 1d8+1/x3

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Sylvan, Chultan

*Class Abilities:*  Light, Medium, and Heavy armor proficiency, all shield proficiency, simple and martial melee and ranged weapon proficiency, sneak attack +3d6, evasion, uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to AC)

*Racial Abilities:*  Immune to magical _sleep_ spells and effects, +2 to saving throws versus Enchantment spells and effects, low-light vision, +2 racial bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot checks, automatic Search check within 5 ft. of a secret or concealed door.

*Feats:* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (spiked chain) (1st level character), Weapon Finesse (spiked chain) (1st level fighter), Improved Initiative (3rd level character), Expertise (6th level character) 

*Skills* (1st level as rogue, 75 skill points total)     
*Balance* +9 (5 ranks, +4 Dex)
*Climb* +5 (2 ranks, +1 Str, +2 climber's kit)
*Disable Device* +15 (9 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 MW thieves' tools)
*Hide* +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex)
*Jump* +4 (3 ranks, +1 Str)
*Listen* +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wis)
*Move Silently* +12 (8 ranks, +4 Dex)
*Open Lock* +15 (9 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 MW thieves' tools)
*Search* +10 (9 ranks, +1 Int)
*Spot* +10 (9 ranks, +1 Wis)
*Swim* +2 (1 rank, +1 Str)
*Tumble* +13 (9 ranks, +4 Dex)
*Wilderness Lore* +2 (2 cc ranks, +1 Wis)

*Equipment* 
*Spiked Chain +1* (2,325gp, 15lbs)		
*Longbow +1* (400gp, 3lbs)
*50 MW arrows* (50gp, 2.5lbs)	
*Mithral Chain Shirt +1* (2,250gp, 10lbs)		
*Cloak of Resistance +2* (4,000gp, 1lb)
*Heward's Handy Haversack* (2,000gp, 5lbs)		
-*Caltrops* (1gp, 2lbs)	
-*Fishhook* (5sp, 0lbs)		
-*Fishing Net* (4gp, 5lbs)	
-*Grappling Hook* (1gp, 4lbs)		
-*100' Silk Rope* (20gp, 10lbs)		
-*Signal Whistle* (8sp, 0lbs)		
-*Thieves Tools, MW* (100gp, 2lbs)	
-*Climbers Kit* (80gp, 5lbs) 	
-*Mirror, small steel* (10gp, 1/2lb)
-*Everburning Torch* (90gp, 1lb)		

*Total Weight:*  36.5lbs      
*Money:* 147gp, 7sp

*Carrying capacity*
Light load - 43lbs or less
Medium load - 44-86lbs
Heavy load - 87-130bls
Lift and walk - 130lbs
Lift and sagger - 260lbs
Push or drag - 650lbs

*Age:* 145
*Height:* 5'0"
*Weight:* 105lb
*Eyes:* light brown
*Hair:* brown with blond streak in middle
*Skin:* tanned 

*Appearance* 
Hanley looks like a typical female wood elf: strong, fit and she keeps a facial expression that silently screams “don't talk to me”.  Inside of the tough demeanor she has a heart of gold…it’s just tough to get through her walls.

*Background* 
Hanley was a friend of Cereius.  When he died she became very introverted.  She has secretly fallen for Raniul and follows him as a friend when she secretly hopes for more.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 27, 2003)

Just checking in i have been on vacation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2003)

WhatKu, Ankh-Morpork Guard, Velenne, and Golden Eagle, I need you guys to check in.  First off, do you want to keep playing?  If so, is the slowness of your posting due to RL concerns, like the holidays?  If not, what do I need to do as a DM to engage your characters more?  Erekose13, Wynter Wolf, and I have been doing a three-way dialogue for a couple weeks here and I'm rather concerned that I've seen neither hide nor hair (or an e-mail) from any of you four.  

Please post to say you're still interested or not (or-email me).  I really need to know if I'm going to continue to nurse this game along or not.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 31, 2003)

For me it's been largely due to the holidays.  But in addition to this, I don't think I've got enough time to keep going in this one.  

(I'll stay on board "Greater Good" for the time being.  It just comes down to hard choices!   )


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 31, 2003)

Still here.  I was just waiting to put the PC in RG when I got engaged. 


GE


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2004)

I am havin fun and would love to keep going, so come on guys post if you are still in.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 5, 2004)

Still Lurking and Waiting...

GE


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 5, 2004)

Isada/Ray still in need of alternates?

RangerJohn/Atlas


----------



## maddmic (Jan 6, 2004)

In response to your response in my post looking for a game, I'm in.  Just curious on who have dropped.  I looked and it looks as though you may be needing a cleric?  If so, then I'll try to cook one up tomorrow as I'm at work right now and my books are at home.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey there,

If you'll be needing replacement players, I'd like to put my name in. I've been game-less for 2 whole months, ever since moving to Japan. Oh, how I've been jonesin'.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

GE, you can put yourself in town at any time now, so jump on in.  Probably a few hours after you'll get in you'll get a message from Obar telling you he has a job for you.  Also, I need you to look on page 9 and please put your character in the format requested in that post.

mipickett81 and Snipehunt are my first two alternates, so they have first crack, but rangerjohn and maddmic can also jump in.  Velenne told me he was unable to participate in this game any more and WhatKu an Ankh-Morpork Guard haven't bothered to respond in any fashion, so they're out.

flyingricepaddy, you're my next first alternate.  If Wynter Wolf doesn't chime in soon, you'll jump in his spot.  WW, if you're out there, please post soon or e-mail me to confirm or deny your involvement!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 8, 2004)

I am out of town until Friday.  I'll post something of Saturday.

GE


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 9, 2004)

Solid.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 9, 2004)

So what are you down to as a party?  So we have an idea of what characters are needed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 9, 2004)

I've edited the first post as to what we're down to.  I think we just have a fighter/Living Spell, a fighter/Bondblade, a druid, and a fighter/rogue (druid's cohort).  So we need anything other than a fighter I guess.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 10, 2004)

Im still here i think.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 10, 2004)

In that case I think I'll go with a cleric.  I'll have to look at the FRCS and choose a diety.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 12, 2004)

Character is all but done.  I have some requests for magic items and will place them here.  My character concept is a Halfling Monk.

I would like the following.  I know you gave us creative rights to buy what we "want" with half of our money.  I have done that partially, and will leave the rest up to you.

"Bought"
Sandal's of the Tiger's Leap - 3500gp (sword & fist pg 77)
Ring of Mage Armor - 12,000gp (sword & fist)
Bag of Holding Type 1 - 2500gp

"Wish List"
Gloves of Dex +2 or +4 as you see fit
Belt of Giant Strength +2 or +4 as you see fit
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 if it stacks with the ring
Potions of Flaming Fist
Potions of Water Breathing
Potions of healing of some type
Some type of thrown magical item.  If slings count, that will do fine.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 13, 2004)

Isida have you had a chance to look at the new prestiege class for clerics of Horus-Re, at the Wizards site?  If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

rangerjohn, do you have a link for me?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 23, 2004)

Eye of Horus


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2004)

Erekose, I'm going to restart this game and was wondering if you wanted to stay on and keep Undinar.  If so, I'll reserve you a spot.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 4, 2004)

yup im definitely up for it  really wanted to see how your class worked out


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 4, 2004)

Does my alternate status get me any dibs? I'm going to be out for the next 4 hours or so, and by the time I come back, you might have announced the new game and collected a full set of new players already. Judging from the speed at which FR games fill up, that is.

IIRC, I was thinking of running a Harper Priest.


----------

